# Brookfield PROPERTY Offer - stock up 12%



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Why Brookfield Property Partners Units Rocketed 12% at the Open On July 2 | The Motley Fool


Brookfield Property Partners' parent came forward with a "deal" for unit holders, and the price took off accordingly.




www.fool.com


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

Lots of people cashing out and buying property and gold.


----------

